# White worms in adult does?



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello everyone,

A few days back at milking time I noticed a small, wiggling white worm coming out of 2 of my milker's rectums. Both worms were very small, skinny - probably about 1/4 inch long. Both of the does appear very healthy, no weight issues, rough coats or anything. They were wormed about 1 month ago with Cydectin.

Should I be concerned?

Thanks!
Suriyah


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Did it look sort of like a moving grain of rice? If so, that's a tape worm segment that you saw. It's my understanding that they are not usually a problem in a healthy adult goat, but you could worm with one of the "white wormers" like Safeguard to take care of it if you wanted to.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Another possibility is pin worms, which is transferred from all animals. Do a fecal and identify what your problem is. From your description though it does sound like pin worms. 
Tam


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

It sounds like pinworms to me too, is it thin like a thread? They come out at night an lay eggs on the goat's rectum. I have a hard time getting rid of them here.


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, looks like a thing thread. Thanks ladies!

Is there anything you'd suggest for treating pinworms?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I use Ivermectin or cydectin. Treat your cats and dogs as well. Stray animals will also move them, just to let you know. 
Tam


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 3, 2013)

If you can see white segments it's probably tapeworms, and you need to dose with VALBAZEN.

Dosage is: 1 CC. per 10 lbs. of goat.

Do it again 10 days later.

Valbazen cannot be used on pregnant does, will cause them to abort.

DonnaBelle


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I saw pinworms (several at once) crawling on my goats bum at night a few days after treating the whole herd with Cydectin (was seeing a lot of eyelids a bit too pale). So, I am wondering if a "white wormer" like Valbazen, would get them better. I dont' remember seeing any of these after the goats had kidded and I gave Valbazen.


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

I had recently wormed with Cydectin as well Nancy. I was wondering the same thing. I have not seen any more lately.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I haven't heard of people using pyrantel in goats, but it comes in a horse paste. OTC dog dewormer for pin worms is usually pyrantel or peperazine.


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

My friend's goat vet gave her pyrantel last year after doing fecals and it worked great for them... just remembered that! thanks again!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I know you can use Piperazine 7 which is NOT a white wormer for pinworms as well.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Tammy, you know the dosage for Piperazine in goats?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Use the swine dosage on the bottle. I haven't had to use it for a long time so I do not remember. There is a 45 day withdrawl.
Tam


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Is it safe for pregnant does? Would probably be best to use in the dry period with that long of withdrawal as long as okay to give to pregnant does.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have never used it on pregnant does.

Let me correct the label : Piperazine 17 (not Piperazine 7)
Durvet carries it but I cannot find information on it. 
There are other companies that carry it as well. Be sure that on the bottle it states for livestock; cattle or swine. If it is a cattle drug use the cattle dose other wise use the swine dose. It is also used for dogs, cats, poultry and more (humans use it too)
Tam


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I remember when I was milking and saw them worms on my does butt like short pieces of white moving thread. Its been a while but I think I used Safegaurd.
After seeing them pinworms I started straining the milk at milking before it ever got in the milk bucket.


----------



## Lonestar Sky (Jul 8, 2012)

I have used Zimecterin Gold paste at a rate of 1cc per 50lbs with great success. It treats tapes, pins, rounds and many others with 1 dose and no need for a follow-up dose. I hope this helps.


----------

